# Alternatives to ohm readers



## Nostalgic (14/4/16)

So I finally own my 1st rdta in the form of a GeekVape Avocado.
After watching numerous youtube videos, I noticed that an ohm meter is always used to build coils.

It left me thinking. . . I have a good quality multimeter that is able to read to 3 decimal places. 

Could I use it instead to measure resistance of my coils???
Also, for the final test, could I use my device (Wismec RX200) to test for hotspots and final adjustments of the coil???

Apologies for all the noob questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/4/16)

Nostalgic said:


> So I finally own my 1st rdta in the form of a GeekVape Avocado.
> After watching numerous youtube videos, I noticed that an ohm meter is always used to build coils.
> 
> It left me thinking. . . I have a good quality multimeter that is able to read to 3 decimal places.
> ...


I have no idea about multimeters so I don't know if that would work. I know a friend of mine into electronics claimed that ones that could read a subohm resistance are really expensive. I don't know if thats true, if I understood him correctly, or even if I am refering to the right thing!

I use Steam-Engine to calculate my builds, throw it on my Subox to get a reading and dry-fire the coils and do adjustments, and never had a problem. So pretty sure you could build on your RX (although I don't know if it measures resistance continuously), and do the adjustments like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/4/16)

A multimeter can work . 

For 100% accuracy you need to consider the internal resistance of your atty but it's so minor. On mechanical mods it was good to know in terms of voltage drop. 

If you are planning on using a regulated mod then just follow this sequence when building . 

Switch off the mod !!!! 

Pop the atty on and build our coil

Cut the leads and tighten down the posts 

Power on your mod and set the power to a low 20wish

Gently pulse your coils, if you get any errors now it the time to switch off the mod and inspect for shorts , etc 

Pulse your coils at a low power to get it glowing even and then gradually increase the power (too much power can melt a fresh coil) 

Switch off the mod again !!! 

Wick, juice the coils

Switch it back on and vape ! 

*nb - if you don't switch off the mod and press the fire button by mistake you can get a bit of a nasty coil burn

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/16)

Nostalgic said:


> So I finally own my 1st rdta in the form of a GeekVape Avocado.
> After watching numerous youtube videos, I noticed that an ohm meter is always used to build coils.
> 
> It left me thinking. . . I have a good quality multimeter that is able to read to 3 decimal places.
> ...



Hi @Nostalgic, a multimeter will work but sometimes it is challenging to "prod" the probes in the right spots to get a good reading. So thats why the ohm meters with a screw in 510 make it easier. And they serve as a base for the atty.

I think many folk also just use their regulated mods which have built in ohm readers. Serves as a base too. Only thing is that several regulated mods have ohm readers only to 1 decimal and sometimes one "likes" to know if the build is 0.46 or 0.54. Makes quite a big difference to the power on mechanical (unregulated) setups

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/4/16)

Nostalgic said:


> So I finally own my 1st rdta in the form of a GeekVape Avocado.
> After watching numerous youtube videos, I noticed that an ohm meter is always used to build coils.
> 
> It left me thinking. . . I have a good quality multimeter that is able to read to 3 decimal places.
> ...



Works fine, but you have to zero the meter first, ie take a reading with the probes shorted, in the case of my el chinko cheapo its 1.1 ohms.
Then subtract that base reading from the atty meter reading to get the actual coil resistance.
Sometimes I forget and waste time redoing a ridicously low coil thats been cut to length, and then theres the fiddle of holding one probe to the 510 and the other to the threads/case.


----------



## Nostalgic (14/4/16)

Apologies for my late response. Thanks guys. From what I gather is that you probably best off eith a dedicated ohm reader...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/4/16)

Way easier, and cheaper than a multimeter.


----------



## Carnival (2/1/18)

shaunnadan said:


> A multimeter can work .
> 
> For 100% accuracy you need to consider the internal resistance of your atty but it's so minor. On mechanical mods it was good to know in terms of voltage drop.
> 
> ...



Good to know I can use my regulated mod for this. I’ll be receiving my fused clapton wire tomorrow, coil making time for my Goon LP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

